# Porsche 996 Turbo 2000 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A very nice 996 Turbo from 2000 for a paint correction


















At arrival and even it´s a light grey colour the holograms were visible from far away.










Superb 19" BBS rims that looked amazing in this car.










Preparing the car


















Preparado para a correcção de pintura










Bonnet




















































































More scratches


















Side




























































One light encounter with a wall


















Roof and pillars


































Doors


































Sideway


































Wing and engine cover.


































Paint correction finished and ready for last wash.










Rims & co.




































































Show off












































































































Outside





























































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Great work Rui, lovely glassy finish outside


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Mad Ad said:


> Great work Rui, lovely glassy finish outside


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work.
Looks great now,


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome work


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Good work:buffer:, those wheels look lush on that car!!:argie:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car Rui!:thumb:


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning work!! top job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.





AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work.
> Looks great now,





Miguel Pestana said:


> Awesome work





JMDetailing said:


> Good work:buffer:, those wheels look lush on that car!!:argie:





scooby73 said:


> Nice work on a stunning car Rui!:thumb:





Michael_McL said:


> Stunning work!! top job


Thank you guys and yes those wheels are just plain gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

mais um belissimo trabalho 

another stunning job, as usual 

cheers


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job Rui, on another one of your masterpiece details :[

Mario *


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovelly finish Rui! 
What was the LSP and what did you used for correction?
Thank you.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks stunning as usual!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb work, car looks fantastic on the BBS wheels:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Racer said:


> Thank you guys and yes those wheels are just plain gorgeous. :thumb:


Made me NEED to get them on the Audi now...lol


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job, what did you use on the arches? Brought them up great! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

razorak said:


> mais um belissimo trabalho
> 
> another stunning job, as usual
> 
> cheers


*Thanks *



Eurogloss said:


> *Top job Rui, on another one of your masterpiece details :[
> 
> Mario *


*Thank you Mario :thumb:*



DAREM said:


> Lovelly finish Rui!
> What was the LSP and what did you used for correction?
> Thank you.


*It´s a product that i should announce soon and i use Menzerna, 3M and Meguiars*



dsms said:


> Looks stunning as usual!


*Thanks Dave*



SimonBash said:


> Superb work, car looks fantastic on the BBS wheels:thumb:


*Yes i agreed 100%*



JMDetailing said:


> Made me NEED to get them on the Audi now...lol


*You should buy them *



Optimus said:


> Great job, what did you use on the arches? Brought them up great! :thumb:


*A lot of APC and elbow grease*


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Super sharp finish Rui, great correction work & attention to detail


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Super sharp finish Rui, great correction work & attention to detail


*Lovely car with the BBS came really nice , thanks for your comments :thumb:*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As usual very good work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> As usual very good work Rui :thumb:


Thank you Mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful work Rui:thumb: the rear wheel shot above the front is awesome 

is your wash bay indoors ?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic..





123quackers said:


> beautiful work Rui:thumb: the rear wheel shot above the front is awesome
> 
> is your wash bay indoors ?


Thanks guys and yes it´s indoor , i custom made for not having any problem to wash.
Here in Portugal you go to jail if you wash your car at the street...


----------

